# Can you sell Bladder Snails for profit???



## InNi2010 (13 Feb 2022)

Bladder snail - an annoying 'pest' snail.
But can you get rid of them by selling them as feeders for pea puffers , etc?
Is it even allowed?


----------



## pat1cp (13 Feb 2022)

Doubt it, if you could I'd be up there with Bezos and Musk.


----------



## dw1305 (13 Feb 2022)

Hi all, 


InNi2010 said:


> But can you get rid of them by selling them as feeders for pea puffers , etc?
> Is it even allowed?


<"You can try">.  The Bladder Snail (_Physella acuta_) <"isn't a native">, but it isn't regarded as an invasive alien or prohibited from sale. I had a look and looks like a few other people <"have got there first">.

If you are successful, I might have a go, because I could be a <"Bladder Snail millionaire">.

cheers Darrel


----------



## InNi2010 (13 Feb 2022)

Wow, the link you sent had expensive snails...
I started out with  with only 5 (hitch-hiked on my plants) of the but it was 30 (4 months ago, my tank is 7 months old), and now I can't even count how many!!! 
If I was to sell (not now though) it would probably be a few pennies each...just to get rid of 'em.


----------



## Konsa (13 Feb 2022)

Hi
I actually love the bladder snails (or any snails).
I find them less robust than ramshorn snails  and a great addition to small tanks.
If you have population explosions you most likely are having too large of a food source in the tank.
On the other hand once you make up your mind  in regards of pricing I will be more than happy to take some of your hands.
Regards Konstantin


----------



## InNi2010 (13 Feb 2022)

Definetly...(my brain kicks in) I have to.
I don't know but I feel like the cherries in my tank are starting to die off 
@Konsa  will let you know when I can sell them.
...I should make a poll for the price 
*Perhaps first 10 free?


----------



## Jaseon (13 Feb 2022)

InNi2010 said:


> Definetly...(my brain kicks in) I have to.
> I don't know but I feel like the cherries in my tank are starting to die off
> @Konsa  will let you know when I can sell them.
> ...I should make a poll for the price
> *Perhaps first 10 free?


Are you sure they are cherries now? 😁


----------



## InNi2010 (13 Feb 2022)

more like decaying fruit..(in fruit context) i guess


----------



## Konsa (13 Feb 2022)

Hi
no snail will ever outcompete shrimp for food.Not in a milion years. 
Have you noticed any shrimp babies in the tank.Maybe yours are not breeding properly and thats why you are seeing population decline.The adults don't live forever you know 
Regards Konstantin


----------



## OllieTY (14 Feb 2022)

It doesn't sound viable, I'm sure this is the case for every LFS but at least mine will give you big handfuls for free if you want them.


----------



## InNi2010 (15 Feb 2022)

WOW, my LFS sell the quite expensive at £15 for 4


----------



## sparkyweasel (15 Feb 2022)

InNi2010 said:


> WOW, my LFS sell the quite expensive at £15 for 4


Or do they advertise them at that price and find nobody buys any?


----------

